# Certified Solid Works Specialist



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello,

I am a certified Solid Works professional...if there are any 3D CAD questions regarding Solid Works software I would be more than happy to (try) and answer them. I have about 2 dozen steam engines including a small locomotive in Solid Works.

I can also create 3D animations of just about any engine available.

Let me know if I can be of service.

Chris


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Chris!
Welcome to HMEM!!

I am just starting out in Solidworks, just about 6 months now.
Still working throught he tutorial files...
Pretty amazing software!
Also tried Rhino3D for a while, but prefer Solidworks.

I will be sure to ask for help if i get stuck!!!

Thanks for the offer!!!

Andrew


----------



## ozzie46 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sent you an e-mail about the plans could you give some specifics on the loco?

 Ron


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2009)

Ron,

The plans and models are free to everyone. I used the 2D drawings from John-Tom website and created 3D models. The plans I've made are mostly from this website but in Solid Works. Let me know which one you are interested in.


----------



## RobWilson (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi and wEc1 Chris

just had a look at your solid models very nice :bow: 

Regards Rob


----------



## vascon2196 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice!
I'm in the process of modeling up Oldboatguy's Beam Engine before I build it. I've gotten spoiled I no long build things without first modeling them up and checking everything out for fits and sizes. Of coarse I'm adding my own flavor to the engine that goes without saying. I use Unigraphics NX6 mostly but also use Catia V5 I like NX6. Have you modeled up the Beam Engine I'm referring to?
 If you haven't I can send you a parasolid file when finish.
I wouldn't mind having a solid file of a loco.  
And oh by the way Welcome aboard!


----------



## kf2qd (Dec 24, 2009)

Any easy way to get from a Solidworks EASM file to a DXF or DWG? I have several E-Drawings that I down loaded and can play with but I would like to get tehm into autocad as I could dimension them and work with them there. As the saying goes - the one you got works the best...

Thanks

Pete


----------



## doc1955 (Dec 24, 2009)

kf2qd  said:
			
		

> Any easy way to get from a Solidworks EASM file to a DXF or DWG? I have several E-Drawings that I down loaded and can play with but I would like to get tehm into autocad as I could dimension them and work with them there. As the saying goes - the one you got works the best...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pete


I'm not a Solid Works user but I do believe it is very similar to UG NX should be able to just export as a dxf file.


----------



## vascon2196 (Dec 27, 2009)

You should be able to save-as or export the e-drawings to a DWG/DXF (as long as you have e-drawings)


----------



## lowbmw (Jan 17, 2010)

would i be able to get solid works versions of the loco?


----------



## Marinesteam (Jan 19, 2010)

Chris,

I missed your post when it first went on the board.

I too am a CSWP. It's still a prety small club, Less than 10,000 world wide.

Ken


----------



## Captain Jerry (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Chris

I watched your action model of the geared steam engine. That is a very unique motion and I'm not sure I understand it. It looks like the typical hypocycloid mechanism but not quite. It appears to complete a revolution with only half the stroke of the hypocycloid. It also appears that the small crank at the end of the piston revolves independently of the small gear. What do you call this mechanism?

I am not a Solid Works user but I have been fairly successful at modeling complex motion using Alibre. What caught my eye was your accurate modeling of gear meshing. I have not worked out how to do this in Alibre. Does Solid Works have a simple function for this or must it be tricked with hidden links?

Jerry


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 22, 2010)

Solid Works has a mate "tool" that makes meshing and mating gears a snap.

I liked the gear engine because it looked challenging and unique. I just finished it after (6-months on and off) but I machined the wrong throw in the eccentric so needless to say I have not run it yet. When I do...I will try to post a video along with some pictures.


----------



## BillH (Jan 30, 2010)

I am a pilot, I need a plan B just in case, how does one become a certified solidworks professional? I use the software all the time.


----------



## vascon2196 (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is a link to the Solid Works website that explains the CSWP exam and where to purchase it. You csan take the exam online or go to a Solid Works dealer.

http://www.solidworks.com/sw/support/797_ENU_HTML.htm

If you select the "purchase here" link it should point you in the right direction.

Good luck!

Chris


----------

